# Lawn Sprinkler zone always on



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

If you unhook one of the solenoid wires (at the valve) does the valve shut off?

If not then the valve itself could be bad.

It is possible for sediment from the water supply to clog up a vlave in a maner that the valve stays open. Some brands of valves can be disassembled and cleaned.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

It sounds like you may have remote valves placed strategically throughout your yard or are they all connected in kind of manifold configuration near the house? It doesn't really matter but I added some callouts to what a remote valve inline with the water supply for each station looks like. Whatever yours are, they should have similar components?

You have replaced the solenoid and its o-ring or whatever seal it had right? So let's assume that is now alright. If you have inline valves, they maybe a slimmer type that look more like an overgrown pipe fitting and the control knob may be different and even a large screw? The solenoid is in the top of the valve though. 

See the little hex screw I have marked as the manual override? It is there so you do not have to run back to the controller when adjusting the sprinklers. Twisted open the valve floods as if you had switched the station on. If it is loose or its o-ring (or whatever) seal is broken it will allow the valve to open at least partially. Be careful to only hand tighten or just beyond and especially if your valve is plastic or you could strip threads and have to replace the whole valve. I am betting this is your problem. :yes:

Now then the other possibility is that the valve diaphragm and/or adjustment valve stem seals have had it. You should be able to get a rebuild kit for your valve. Make sure water to the valve is off and it will take you just a few minutes to replace it all. The kits should not be expensive.


----------



## jburchill (Oct 3, 2010)

I replaced the solenoid that looked faulty. Well it was missing a wire so I just assumed that was the cause. But zone two still goes on non stop. I need to find the valve to that zone and that is my biggest issue. I have no Idea where it is.

Now for an educated guess on its location. I am going to check between the first head and the main inline pipe. After that I don't know. I really don't want to dig up my whole back yard.


----------



## jburchill (Oct 3, 2010)

Another question I have is. Is it normal to have all your solenoids in one location? I have like 4 wired in one location but the valves are not close. From what I seen is that the solenoids screw into the valve. But my solenoids are in different locations than the valve.

Also I don't know the age of this system. It was there when I moved in 6 years ago.


----------



## jburchill (Oct 3, 2010)

I attached a simple drawing of my system...just the back yard set up. Any guesses where the valves would be located?


----------



## jburchill (Oct 3, 2010)

Found it!!! didn't have to dig up the whole yard either. Started with the head on the right in zone two and followed it to the head on zone three and there it was. In the valve box it was full of dirt. When skid steers run through your backyard things are bound to get broke. Now going to clean it out and replace the solenoid and test it. If that doesn't fix it I'll replace the valve and test again.


----------

